# DMX/ VSA programing problems



## kennyw76 (Sep 30, 2007)

vsa is set up 0 thru 254
dmx is 1 thru 255 

so if your dmx device is 155 in vsa will be 154
give that a try im sure thats it

how do you have this hooked up?


----------



## Shaggydo (Apr 7, 2008)

tried the address difference and that didn't work. But I'm using the dmx open interface to usb. It works with any other lighting dmx software, just not VSA. I'm wondering if this just a problem with VSA and the specific unit.


----------



## kennyw76 (Sep 30, 2007)

did you go into settings in vsa and set it up


----------



## Shaggydo (Apr 7, 2008)

Yep, done all that. Tried every address imaginable and every setting possible but with no response from the dimmer/relay pack.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

have you tried a terminator resistor?

whats your computer spec?

what percentage of processor load does your computer run at when its running your routine?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

more thoughts

have you had any DMX hardware controlled from VSA before or is this your first attempt

What port are you selecting in settings, you should be using Entec-1

Is this the only DMX device in the chain?

Did you connect the open unit to your computer before starting VSA?


----------



## kennyw76 (Sep 30, 2007)

what about the ftdi drivers for enttec

http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/CDM/CDM 2.04.06 WHQL Certified.zip

he should already have this right


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

If the Enttec appears in VSA as Entec-1 then there is a good chance they are there and working, however, it cant help to update tehm


----------



## Shaggydo (Apr 7, 2008)

have you tried a terminator resistor? No not yet, but the relay/dimmer works with another 3rd party software.
whats your computer spec? p4 (3.00) with 1 g of ram

what percentage of processor load does your computer run at when its running your routine? Not sure.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

more thoughts

have you had any DMX hardware controlled from VSA before or is this your first attempt? Yes, I've used a dmx led spot light

What port are you selecting in settings, you should be using Entec-1? Accually mine is Entec-0

Is this the only DMX device in the chain? Yes

Did you connect the open unit to your computer before starting VSA? Yes





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

what about the ftdi drivers for enttec

http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/CDM/...0Certified.zip

he should already have this right I have updated to this vesion, still with no response.


I still wonder if this unit is having issues with VSA itself. I'm up against a wall. This was a unit that a member on this forum recommended on ebay and at the price I couldn't turn it down, but if it's not going to work I prob wont get any more (that was the plan though). Thanks for all the help.....
The end is not in site........But if not a challenge then whats the sence in living....


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

There is something strange here, because everything appears to check out, and its not actually possible for VSA alone to have a problem with a particular unit, VSA just generates 'numbers' and send them down the DMX stream, and we know from experience that it is very good at this.


it is possible for some units top have a problem with the Open USB

it is possible for VSA to not be sending a DMX stream to the Enttec unit

it is possible for the DMX addressing to be wrong

it is possible for the device to need a terminator

it is possible for there to be a cable fault

it is possible for the computer to be overloaded and sending an irregular DMX stream.


From the information you have given each one of these possibilities appears to test OK either individually or by implication..... I'm wondering if you actually have a combination of faults that are interacting to give a bad DMX signal, Id suggest that you check everything again, check you are using DMX cables instead of audio cables, check your computers workload and try to eliminate as many possibilities as you can.


----------



## Shaggydo (Apr 7, 2008)

it is possible for some units top have a problem with the Open USB = I have tried it with another lighting software and it works great.

it is possible for VSA to not be sending a DMX stream to the Enttec unit = the unit's dmx signal light does illuminate as if getting a signal.

it is possible for the DMX addressing to be wrong = I've tried every address variation I can think of.

it is possible for the device to need a terminator = this I have not tried but as mentioned before it does work with a third party software.

Has anyone had success with this unit using VSA?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

They are the possibilities, and I'm sure that your problem is with one of these, VSA itself cannot be the problem, I can assure you of that.

You still have not verified the processor load and you still have not tried a terminator resistor.

I suspect the main fault is with the way the open USB module works, as its a known issue that it has trouble with some hardware... truth is the Open USB is a piece of crud, and if VSA is loading your PC just that little too much then the Open USB will not work well enough.

I can also assure you that there is nobody on this forum that knows more about using VSA to control DMX than me, so if you are not happy with what I'm telling you then your going to have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Shaggydo (Apr 7, 2008)

I do trust that you are the most qualified person on here dealing with DMX. My only issue is that the unit does work on the same pc with another DMX software suite. And I'm just trying to look in every corner before I spend the $150 to get the pro module. And why would the other software work and not VSA?


----------



## kennyw76 (Sep 30, 2007)

ok go to tools and settings and the device settings tab it says 
track name type port 

could you tell me what it says under type and port


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Shaggydo said:


> I do trust that you are the most qualified person on here dealing with DMX. My only issue is that the unit does work on the same pc with another DMX software suite. And I'm just trying to look in every corner before I spend the $150 to get the pro module. And why would the other software work and not VSA?


This is why understanding the processor load is so important, if the other software has a low processor load then its likely that the Open unit is working OK, however, VSA can be a little processor intensive, so if its using just that little too much processor power then there wont be enough to drive the open unit.

The Pro unit has its own processor which regulates the DMX signal regardless of what the computer is doing.

VSA just generates numbers, and it generates them very reliably, whatever the issue is with your set up I'm very sure that the problem is not simply VSA


----------



## Shaggydo (Apr 7, 2008)

oK, I will check those two thing as soon as I get off work. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## kennyw76 (Sep 30, 2007)

Shaggydo said:


> oK, I will check those two thing as soon as I get off work. Thanks for all the help.


i would hate to have this guys shift


----------



## kennyw76 (Sep 30, 2007)

guess no news is good news


----------



## Shaggydo (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry for not responding sooner guys, they had me working all weekend.
I still havn't had time to check those couple of things but I will try to get to it tonight. I do appreciate all your advice.....


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

I have this exact same model, and the same Enntec Open DMX interface...I used it last halloween. 

I used DMX address 56 for this device(1, 2, 3 off /4,5, 6 on/ 7, 8, 9 off/ 10,11, 12 on)...However the screwy thing with this device is that Output 1 starts at 55.










Note the dimmer pack starts on VSA Line 55 and continues thru 58.


Would you like me to send you the working VSA File I used, and the DMX address settings?
Please PM me with your prefered email address and I will send the file to you


----------



## kennyw76 (Sep 30, 2007)

no sense in helping this guy been over a week and no response must not need any help


----------



## Shaggydo (Apr 7, 2008)

SORRY GUYS, Been trying to log in for the last couple of days and my computer just kept kicking me off. I have tried halloweenguys settings and the dimmer part does work, now I'm trying to get the relay to work. This unit is very strange and must have some addressing issues but so far I have been shown how to get around them.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Shaggydo, I sent you another email with the relay function settings I used on 3/15...Have you had time to test it for yourself?

Here is a recap:
Ok...I Just tried mine this should work... copy the same settings as
before down to line 60,61,62,62. Set the ED15 to DMX address 61. and
switches 11 and 12 off as you mentioned above for all 4 outputs to
switch mode.

Create a short "linear bar" at the begining of line 60,61,62,63. set
the value of each bar to 0 to 254 that should the output on. Create
another short "linear bar" 254 to 0 on the same track to turn it off. If you use the
pulse bar instead of the linear bar the output will just pulse on and then quickly turn
off.

DMX dip switch calculator:
Dip Switch Calculator - Ukslc.org


----------



## Shaggydo (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, here is the update. Sorry for being so slow to get this up and running. I want to thank everyone for all there help. In the end this unit is kind of screwy and not the way I had invisioned it working. I now have control of both dimming and relay actions from this unit. Originally I was only trying to use it for a relay which threw me way off. The settings in VSA have to be set for DMX Dimmer instead of DMX Relay. I didn't see that one coming......He he he. But all in all it does do what I hoped it could, so thanks again everybody, especially Halloween guy.

Hope I didn't piss anybody off by my slow reponses. Works been murder, and Me and the misses are seperating due to my obsession to halloween. So I appologize to everyone for coming off as if I didn't care what they were saying. This place is full of so many knowledgefull people that just want to help. I just hope I can return the favor and you all can forgive a brotha while he's down.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

No probem Shaggy glad I could help...Kinda strange this thread ended up in the tutorials section anyway???

If you can get your VSA upgraded to version 4.04 then my VSA files will work on your system. Pheonix UK has a VSA converter program (VSA Masher) that might assist in downgrading them?

I am not sure if you have picked up one of those DMX 750 watt Stobes yet but they are amazing!!! You can load your lightning audio file, run waveform analysis and you are good to go with movie quality lightning in just minutes. These stobe you can even contol the intensity one one of the VSA tracks!!!


----------

